# Bleeding umbilical cord???



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

My 1 week old billy has a bleeding umbilical cord. (he's the little guy in my avatar) The mama took him into the woods this morning and it must have snagged on something and is dripping blood. I sprayed it and put a dressing on, but when he peeded the dressing was in the way. I left it on anyway for a couple of hours. I took it off and it wasn't dripping anymore, but still had a little blood showing. Any suggestion?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can it be tied above the bleeding part? Or is it at the belly line?

Keep him in a clean area and away from anything he can rub on.

If it isn't bleeding anymore, it should be OK, if kept in a very clean and fly free area for a while.
Watch for naval infections.

Put blue spray on it.


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Can it be tied above the bleeding part? Or is it at the belly line?
> 
> Keep him in a clean area and away from anything he can rub on.
> 
> ...


 I think it was bleeding at the belly line, not sure though. I will look closer tomorrow. And yes, I will keep it sprayed. Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Keep us updated.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

You need to be vigilant. If there is nothing left to tie off, you need to keep it clear of infection. A blood stop and or iodine or blue coat. It is very easy for an infection to set in there and can cause a hernia.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree..keep it very clean and dry and sprayed...I wouldnt let mom take him off any where until its healed..a concern will be Joint Ill...Keep watch for leg swelling, infected belly button area..fever...not eating..first sign something is wrong begin treatment..the faster treatment begins the better the outcome
http://www.merckmanuals.com/vet/musculoskeletal_system/lameness_in_goats/joint-ill_in_goats.html

Recommended treatment is Baytril and banamine ..... Nuflor also works well...


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> You need to be vigilant. If there is nothing left to tie off, you need to keep it clear of infection. A blood stop and or iodine or blue coat. It is very easy for an infection to set in there and can cause a hernia.


 It might very well be a hernia....he has about an half inch hanging that did not dry up. I'm keeping triodine on him. He is eating well and very active. No swelling.


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

happybleats said:


> I agree..keep it very clean and dry and sprayed...I wouldnt let mom take him off any where until its healed..a concern will be Joint Ill...Keep watch for leg swelling, infected belly button area..fever...not eating..first sign something is wrong begin treatment..the faster treatment begins the better the outcome
> http://www.merckmanuals.com/vet/musculoskeletal_system/lameness_in_goats/joint-ill_in_goats.html
> 
> Recommended treatment is Baytril and banamine ..... Nuflor also works well...


 Yes, I'm keeping her and her babies in a smaller grassy area until their cord completely fall off and have time to heal.


----------

